# Huffy Chopper Help Please..anyone?



## bikesnbuses (Jun 24, 2016)

Bought this in a lot of bikes..Any thoughts on year/model guys?I havent had much luck finding it..The guy I got it from said he heard it was one of the recalled "dangerous" chopper bikes..  Thank you guys!!! Jeff


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 26, 2016)

I believe this to be one of the Murray Kat bikes from the late 70's


----------



## partsguy (Jun 26, 2016)

This is a very rare Murray chopper from the late 1970's. It's been a while since I've seen one posted here!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 26, 2016)

I posted it as a Huffy as it has a Huffy headtube sticker says Huffy..serial # pic too..


----------



## partsguy (Jun 26, 2016)

Have you looked through the BMX Museum?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 26, 2016)

Yup..this is the ONLY one like it Ive found anywhere so far... http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=59866


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 26, 2016)

There is a member who collects these Kat bikes.  MJW300 is his name on ratrods. He could tell you about this bike.


----------



## one-adam-twelve (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi - This is MJW300 (on Ratrods). I do collect the Murray Fire Cats, etc. but this is a Huffy which I would guess came out around the same time as the 1977-79 Murray choppers. I have not seen one like that before, sorry that I can't be of more help on this one.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 27, 2016)

one-adam-twelve said:


> Hi - This is MJW300 (on Ratrods). I do collect the Murray Fire Cats, etc. but this is a Huffy which I would guess came out around the same time as the 1977-79 Murray choppers. I have not seen one like that before, sorry that I can't be of more help on this one.



Ok cool!Thanks for checking in on it!!I really appreciate when someone gives any info in the threads!
Havent seen one before??Looks like the value just went up!! LOL...Thanks guys!Jeff


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2016)

bikesnbuses said:


> Ok cool!Thanks for checking in on it!!I really appreciate when someone gives any info in the threads!
> Havent seen one before??Looks like the value just went up!! LOL...Thanks guys!Jeff




This may sound crazy, but call Huffy's customer service line. They have a database of all the serial numbers ever built. Call them and give them the number on the rear dropout AND the number on the head tube. The head tube number starts with "HC". They can tell you the model year, sometimes where it was built. They might give you the model name too. It's worked for me in a pinch!


----------

